

Ask HN: What can we actually do to protect net neutrality? - drspookymuffin

I&#x27;m not talking about signing petitions, or sending letters to congress or the FCC. I&#x27;m talking about real, practical measures that we, the users and content creators, can take to protect network neutrality.<p>In a world where the majority of expertise lies in the hands of the people who care about an open internet, how can we be content to have the free flow of information held hostage by a handful of multinational corporations?<p>What collective measures can we take, or are being taken, in order to tip the balance of power away from major providers and into the hands of the end users? How do we build a decentralised telecommunications network?
======
dandrews
[https://mayday.us/](https://mayday.us/)

